# Relocating



## Chriss (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi all! 

My friend and myself are considering relocating to one of the Greek islands within the next 3 years. (after i've completed my degree), possibly just for 6months to see whether it would suit us. After spending most of my childhood holidaying in the Greek islands I kind of feel at home in Greece 

Does anyone have any advice about what island(s) would suit 2 young girls best? We're not into the night life all that much but being close to tavernas and bars would be nice. Just somewhere nice and quiet with the possibilty of year round work would suit us! Also, any advice on working would be much appreciated too 

I'm also struggling to find examples of long term lets on any of the islands, so any advice there would be much appreciated

Thank you


----------

